# where do most brits live in mallorca?



## tommy t (Aug 22, 2013)

hi there anyone familiar with the island of mallorca ?? which area would you say most of the british lived over there ??


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

Palma Nova and Magafluf, for the Union Jack T shirt brigade, the rest could be anywhere.


----------



## keith277 (Jun 27, 2013)

Basically the south west of the island is where the majority of Brits are residing...Palma Nova / Porta Portals / Santa Ponca / Magaluf / Calvia etc area's
There are others spread around a bit, myself included over in the Algaida area, you tend to get more for your money the further away from the ex pat areas you go.

Keith


----------



## tommy t (Aug 22, 2013)

thanks Keith


----------



## Campesina (Dec 17, 2011)

It is not clear whether you wish to seek out the 'Brits' or avoid them. I have a client with a beautiful finca in the area of Formentor. It is a most peaceful and tranquil place with a beach which is virtually private and I often spend several days there and not see another soul, Brit or otherwise.


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

Campesina said:


> It is not clear whether you wish to seek out the 'Brits' or avoid them. I have a client with a beautiful finca in the area of Formentor. It is a most peaceful and tranquil place with a beach which is virtually private and I often spend several days there and not see another soul, Brit or otherwise.


Richard Burton and Elizabeth Taylor used to stay at the Hotel Formentor, Grace Kelly and Prince Ranier also stayed there.


----------



## Evelina001 (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi Keith, I'm 28y and living in Palma and would like to meet more Brits in Mallorca. My Spanish is terrible and language barrier is killing me... Any suggestions?


----------



## keith277 (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi Evelina...my suggestion would be to go on Facebook (are you on there ?) type in Mallorca and quite a few pages / groups should come up, try english speaking mums & dads...Mallorca recommends etc..they are pretty sociable and you can ask the same question and will probably get a lot of advice from people your age etc who will give you a host of help and tips etc...we are not in Mallorca full time yet it's more of every other month due to my work..hope that helps..let me know if you need anything further

Keith


----------



## Evelina001 (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks Keith, I will do a little 'facebook' search as suggested by you

Take care

Evelina


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

You might do best starting off by living in Palma, it's a nice city so you might just be smitten by it. However if you find that it's not for you, it makes a great base as you would generally have to travel into Palma and then change for your intended destination. 

It won't be like choosing somewhere on the mainland as you will be able to cover every point with relative ease, have fun.


----------

